# roasted pear vinegarette



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

I have been asked by a friend to find a roasted pear vinegarette recipe.... anybody got anything? (I left a message for friend for more info... but haven't heard back yet..but thought I'd try a post anyway) :roll:


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Never made one, but got my curiosity started, going to play around with one at work. What I probably will do is is to core and quarter the pears, brush with a honey, thyme, marsala glaze then roast the pears. Then blend with xeres vinegar, marsala, honey, thyme, s&p, and oil.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

I would probably use a high end pear liquore combined with
sherry vinegar or champagne vinegar. Use your usual ratio 
for oil. Probably add a little fresh lemon juice. Finish with
minced shallots, no sugar because you have the sweet pear
liquore, white pepper, salt, perhaps a little fresh thyme, and
fine diced ripe pear, probably asian pear would hold up the best
in this particular dressing, the asian pear doesn't seem to discolor
as much as other varieties. Great dressing for winter and fall 
salads. You could also make a pear infused vinegar or flavor
your vinaigrette with strained pear preserves, which will probably
already have your citrus. Roasting your pears would be great
flavor wise, but, your end result would be a slightly brown dressing,
a dressing thats a little heavier. Thats not necessarily bad just
not as finished looking. You could how ever garnish the salad with
roasted pear. IMHO


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Finally heard back from my friend- she says it was sweet and tangy- she was guessing lemon juice in it..... but she couldn't tell any other ingredients specifically. Sorry not much help. 
Layne- did you ever get a chance to try anything? what did you come up with??
thanks- Jayme


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Haven't had a chance to try anything yet, it is busy season here, plus new sous chef didn't work out, probably three months before I can get someone else in place, but such is life in the islands, dues to pay for paradise. Anybody want to work in Caribbean? I am hoping to get a chance to try vinaigrette today, because could use it in next week's menu if it turns out good. I will let you know if it is a keeper.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Layne- Volcano, CA? How did you go from Volcano (that's rural from Sacramento) to Carribean? wow what a change! Thanks- let me know if you come up with anything.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I've been watching this thread for awhile to see what you might be looking for. Here's a dressing that we make during the holidays for large parties and banquets. I don't have quantities, as this is one of the things I just "put together"

Peel 3-4 pears, core and quarter and lay in a buttered pan, put into the oven at 350. Turn them over as they are cooking, they will only be lightly browned but the fruit will cook. If you try to brown to much the fruit will just keep breaking up and not browning. 

Put them in the blender, add a 1-2 tablespoons of sugar, couple of pinches of salt, 2-3 tablespoons of dry granulated onion pieces and cover with white wine vineger or rice vineger and blend till smooth. Turn to low and add oil slowly, (equal amount to or one and half times the amount of pears) you see when it emulifies and stands together. 

Taste, adjust salt and/or sugar. Many times I flip the blender back on low and add a 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon and a handful of dried carnberries, only allowing the cranberries to get broke up a little bit.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

As to winding up in the Caribbean, when I decided to work less and enjoy life more, I closed my restaurant of 12 years and hung a sign up saying fish to be caught, boats to be sailed, beaches to be walked, hammocks to be lain in, gone to Caribbean. As to the vinaigrette
3/4# bosc pear, cored, quartered
1 tsp fresh thyme, chopped
2 Tbs honey
2 Tbs marsala
2 Tbs marsala
4 Tbs xeres vinegar
1 tsp fresh thyme, chopped
1/4 cup manufacturing cream
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
salt to taste
black pepper to taste
combine 1 tsp thyme, honey, and 2 Tbs marsala, reduce to syrup consistency, use to brush pears, roast pears in 475 oven for about 40 minutes, basting and turning pears occasionally, remove pears from pan and deglaze with 2 Tbs marsala, vinegar, and 1 tsp thyme, place pears and deglazed liquid in blender, with machine running at medium speed, slowly add cream, then oil
you can increase amount of vinegar, cream, and oil times 4, depending on use of vinaigrette, but more intense pear flavor with smaller amounts


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

NowIamone and Layne- LOL I have been watching too. Guess the task fell to Layne.... I was just planning on relaying info to my friend.... but you both have my curiosity up to actually try this..... thank you both! Will relay and try!! And Layne.... soak up some rays for us all. It's nice to hear that someone is sucessful at enjoying life!!! (better than sucessful and miserible!!)


----------

